
Huawei's Microchip Vulnerability Explained - octosphere
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-48345509
======
londons_explore
The article fails to mention that non-US companies with any kind of connection
to the US are affected too.

The US sanctions affect pretty much all multinational companies.

